
5 things you won't learn from the Open Organization Leaders Manual - rbanffy
https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/5-things-you-wont-learn-open-organization-leaders-manual?sc_cid=701f2000000tyBjAAI
======
pella
Extra:

"The Open Organization Book Series"

[https://opensource.com/open-organization/resources/book-
seri...](https://opensource.com/open-organization/resources/book-series)

------
carapace
[https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/5-things-you-wont-learn-
open-...](https://www.redhat.com/en/blog/5-things-you-wont-learn-open-
organization-leaders-manual)

Same link _sans_ cid.

